# Ghost Mantis Shedding



## pohchunyee (Jul 27, 2008)

Here is a picture taken today while my ghost mantis shedding to L5!


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 27, 2008)

lol cool my ghost also shed today  to l4


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 28, 2008)

nice. i love ghost


----------



## mrblue (Jul 28, 2008)

nice photo. some of mine also moulted to L5 last night, coincidence!


----------



## harryallard (Jul 28, 2008)

the reason i didnt order a paradoxa as my first species was apparently their sheds can go really wrong, really easily.

is that true or not?


----------



## pohchunyee (Jul 28, 2008)

harryallard said:


> the reason i didnt order a paradoxa as my first species was apparently their sheds can go really wrong, really easily.is that true or not?


Not really, you need to keep the humidity high when they are about to molt (usually they will stop eating). All ghost molted nicely for me.


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 28, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> lol cool my ghost also shed today  to l4


You meen spirit? Its always soo amazing to me that they can even for a short time, fit in such a tiny skin! They look gigantic compared to there old skin!


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 28, 2008)

MANTIS DUDE said:


> You meen spirit? Its always soo amazing to me that they can even for a short time, fit in such a tiny skin! They look gigantic compared to there old skin!


yea spirit, she start eating again now


----------



## mrblue (Jul 28, 2008)

harryallard said:


> the reason i didnt order a paradoxa as my first species was apparently their sheds can go really wrong, really easily.is that true or not?


its not true. some sites have some bullshit about "this mantis is quite intricate and so can get stuck in its old skin easily" but its simply not true. i would say people have far more problems with mismoults with species like tenodera, which are not especially intricate and are considered "beginner" mantids, than with p.paradoxa. its really annoying how any fool can write whatever they want and just by putting it on a website it suddenly gains an air of truth, or even fact. i'm not having a go at you by the way. its just the amount of misinformation out there is annoying. ok, if you keep them bone dry then they may have problems obviously, but not more so than any other species. p.paradoxa can be a very forgiving species.

ps - i dont have any for sale, so i am not just saying all this to try to shift a few or anything like that.


----------



## pedro92 (Jul 29, 2008)

harryallard said:


> the reason i didnt order a paradoxa as my first species was apparently their sheds can go really wrong, really easily.is that true or not?


I have never had a problem with them. Except for when i had over 100 but that was for food reasons and such. Molting is easy. I will have ooths soon!


----------



## pedro92 (Jul 29, 2008)

mrblue said:


> its not true. some sites have some bullshit about "this mantis is quite intricate and so can get stuck in its old skin easily" but its simply not true. i would say people have far more problems with mismoults with species like tenodera, which are not especially intricate and are considered "beginner" mantids, than with p.paradoxa. its really annoying how any fool can write whatever they want and just by putting it on a website it suddenly gains an air of truth, or even fact. i'm not having a go at you by the way. its just the amount of misinformation out there is annoying. ok, if you keep them bone dry then they may have problems obviously, but not more so than any other species. p.paradoxa can be a very forgiving species.ps - i dont have any for sale, so i am not just saying all this to try to shift a few or anything like that.


I agree very much with this. Tenodera is more complicated than ghosts in my opinion. I mated my first pair the other day and the other pair is almost mating right now


----------

